# Today's goods



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Visited my favorite B&M on the way through Seattle today...










CAO Brazilia go!
CAO Brazilia box press
Tatuaje La Riqueza #4
San Cristobal supremo
Don Pepin Serie JJ selectos
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve corona x2
Ashton VSG enchantment
Opus X #5
AVO XO presto

Wolf V Cutter - Read a thread (from tx_tuff I believe) saying that is this a great cutter. Been wanting to try a good V cut for awhile so figured I'd give it a go.​


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice selection.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Really nice score.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

You have great taste!
Nice haul.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet haul, Enjoy.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great haul. Love that VSG...


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice selection you got there!

where can you find the wolf cutters online? i have also been interested after reading franks post. i have got to replace my pocket knife soon. i haven't messed up a cigar yet but i am worried that i may in the future.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice cigars there, have you tried the cutter yet? You will love it. Post and let us know.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> very nice selection you got there!
> 
> where can you find the wolf cutters online? i have also been interested after reading franks post. i have got to replace my pocket knife soon. i haven't messed up a cigar yet but i am worried that i may in the future.


Just do a fast search for the best price.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

nice haul


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks all! Really looking forward to trying out the Pepin's. My neighbor is a Pepin fanatic lately. I think next time I'm down there I'll pick up a handful of these Wolf cutters if they still got 'em to use for ammoarty:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

they must be really good, because everytime i find an online vendor that i use they are out of stock.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is a real nice score


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pick up of cigars, enjoy!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

sweeeeet. enjoy that san cristobal, those things are delicious


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great selection! I picked up a Wolf cutter as well, because of Frank's recomendation, and I love it. Enjoy!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> have you tried the cutter yet? You will love it. Post and let us know.


Tried the cutter out the other day on a Oliva V robusto. Made a good clean cut much better then the $1.99 POS v-cutter I bought a few weeks back that was a waste of money. Well worth the $9 I paid for it. This will probbably be my go to cut for non figurados now.

:banana:


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice selection man.
idk if you have tryed that La Rigueza yet, but they are awesome. i havent smoked one that i didnt like, thus far.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## KaeJS (Aug 11, 2009)

CAO's and the Pepin look fantastic.
Never tried a Pepin myself, but I've only heard good things and it looks like a damn fine smoke on the outside.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice haul Justin, you have some great sticks there!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Enjoy that San Cristobal.....they're my favorite! :bounce:


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice.... I like the CAO's.... My wife is Brazilian and I almost get away with smokin' one or two of those in the house.....


----------

